# Funny Video - I LOL'd



## FuzzyNeko (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0bKq3x74UE

I dare you to keep a straight face.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 29, 2009)

Super lol

How did he find out he had that talent?
lols again


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 29, 2009)

Seen it before =P
Managed not to laugh though, I've seen many more weird things than that.

The Black Sabbath Paranoid one is hysterical:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yLv8i1uw8I&feature=channel_page

Oh, and Sweet Child O' Mine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZN1puUwH0c


----------



## Jelly (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw it a billion years ago, that said:
This was me: -_-


----------



## Azbulldog (Jun 30, 2009)

I can do the same thing with my hands, just not as well. I have also seen him before, so I didn't laugh. Sorry.


----------



## Q-Lok (Jun 30, 2009)

Well that was just really strange.  It's certainly a skill that I'm impressed with, but not really one I envy.


----------



## Canon (Jun 30, 2009)

XD I've seen that but I always laugh. =3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 30, 2009)

Well that was stupid.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Jul 2, 2009)

Classic Monty Python !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K8_jgiNqUc


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 2, 2009)

ROFLMAO

I wonder what if he does it with his armpit? XD


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 4, 2009)

People amaze me sometimes


----------



## FoothePanda (Jul 4, 2009)

I broke down after a second.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Jul 8, 2009)

Come on everyone, have a laff on me !! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWNLhptltBg 

Classic Steve Martin !


Laugh and the world laughs with you - sneeze and it'sï»¿ GOODBYE SEATTLE!


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 8, 2009)

*Dragon Ball Z: Abridged Episode 1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj9IdUR7qaw


----------



## Vinzin (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't last too long, nice one.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys, look at this new Mario Brothers theme song cover. It is new and innovative and I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## bleak wolf (Jul 15, 2009)

XD Why not learn to play an actual instrument?


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 15, 2009)

I just lost the game


----------

